# PIE XM5-VW Install Questions



## otaku91 (Feb 2, 2004)

I recently purchased a PIE XM5-VW auxiliary adapter in order to connect my Skyfi3 unit through the CD changer port in the trunk of my 2003 Jetta TDI. I was beginning to install it this evening when I ran into a few questions that I hope someone can help with. Does anyone here have experience installing this item?
1. I removed the plastic piece that covers the port in the rear driver's side of the trunk. I noticed that I was not able to easily slide on the XM5-VW connector because there is two metal tabs sticking out of the sides of the port in the trunk. Should I force the XM5-VW adapter over these tabs? if the adapter was forced on, I notice there is openings on either side of the adapter that the tabs would would fit through.
2. Just to be certain, which way should the adapter be oriented? It appears that the row of 5 pins should be on top and the row with four pins on bottom. Is this correct?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## otaku91 (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: PIE XM5-VW Install Questions (otaku91)*

OK, it looks like I found the answer to my question by looking at CD changer install directions on the web. The port actually has a molded dust cover on it that needs to be removed before the adapter can be plugged in.
I now have one other question, though. I see some directions on the web for the CD Changer install note that the car should be taken into the dealer so they can use a VAG tool to change settings on the stereo to tell it an adapter is connected. Must this be done for the XM5-VW unit to function?
Thanks!


----------

